

Why Projects Fail [pdf] - davidw
http://www.cs.bris.ac.uk/Teaching/Resources/COMS30205/lectures/comelio/comelio.pdf

======
ivan
Please next time insert something like [PDF] in title.

~~~
davidw
Oops, good point, done.

